# EN World Icons (@Russ)



## weem (Apr 15, 2010)

Just thought I would do two quick icons during some downtime here. These could be used for the online/offline status below user avatars. It's the dice-globe I used in the logo (only mini version)...












I may do some more as well, for your consideration of course.


----------



## weem (Apr 16, 2010)

Ok, here's another set for Forums and Threads...

Forum has new posts





Forum has no new posts





Thread has new posts





Thread has no new posts





Thread has new posts, and you have posted in it





Thread has no new posts, and you have posted in it





Thread has new posts, and you have posted in it, and it is hot





Thread has no new posts, and you have posted in it, and it is hot





Thread is locked






All the icons in this post (not the two tiny ones in the first post) are zipped here. They are also named the same as the images you are currently using (same file type as well, etc) - so if you would like to use these, just drop these in and replace the previous ones (after backing up the old ones of course, if you care to).

<edit>Forgot to mention, they are all the same size as well, and transparent, etc etc</edit>


----------



## Morrus (Apr 16, 2010)

Ooh, very nice!  I've just replaced the on/offline icons and that looks so much better!


----------



## Morrus (Apr 16, 2010)

I've uploaded them; they look great!  I really love your art style, weem - it definitely adds to the site in a really positive way.


----------



## weem (Apr 16, 2010)

Morrus said:


> I've uploaded them; they look great!  I really love your art style, weem - it definitely adds to the site in a really positive way.




Well thanks 

I have imagined making those icons ever since I made the logo... just finally got around to doing it while at work today waiting for some other things to fall in place, hehe.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 16, 2010)

Ack! Sorry to be a wet blanket here, but I am currently not a fan. Can we make the checkmark bigger? I am struggling to see which threads I've posted to. 

I like the concepts, and maybe I just need to get used to them but if you go to the Living Worlds thread (linked below) every thread on the main page is "hot" so really it's not denoting anything. I know it's just one subforum, but it's one I frequent so I thought I'd bring it up

Living 4th Edition - EN World D&D / RPG News


----------



## weem (Apr 16, 2010)

renau1g said:


> Ack! Sorry to be a wet blanket here, but I am currently not a fan. Can we make the checkmark bigger? I am struggling to see which threads I've posted to.




I most certainly can (of course Russ has to like it, and be willing to drop it in) - remoting into my work computer now to grab the file. I found an icon I missed anyway


----------



## weem (Apr 16, 2010)

Ok, so now they have the same sized checkmark the others did (instead of a smaller one the size of the flame...

Thread has new posts, and you have posted in it, and it is hot





Thread has no new posts, and you have posted in it, and it is hot






<edit>

And one I was missing, a locked hot thread (see the one stickied here in the Meta forum)...






...though that thread does not seem to qualify as a "hot" thread, it is using an icon titled as such (thread_hot_lock.png), so anywho 

</edit>


----------



## renau1g (Apr 16, 2010)

I think that looks better. Thanks weem.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 16, 2010)

Yep, very nice. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Morrus (Apr 16, 2010)

Still loving these, weem!  BTW, you're now a Silver Subscriber!

If you ever get the urge to do more, I'd suggest the social networking tags under the usernames (Yahoo, Twitter, AIM, etc.) which look like they weren't designed for a black background.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 16, 2010)

Only one suggestion... I think the green checkmark might be a little hard to see on first glance. Maybe position it to be partially outside of the stylized EN World globe?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Nifft (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey weem! Nice looking icons. They're not as easy to visually disambiguate as the old ones, though. Here's how we can fix that:

- Make the checkbox (and all other add-on symbols) violate the base icon's border.

I suggest you put the checkbox on the upper-right corner instead of in the middle. It can stay there through all permutations; put the other add-on symbols in the other corners.

- Lock in the lower-right corner (where it is now).

- "Moved" arrow in the upper or lower left corner.

- "Hot" fire-drop in the other left corner. I dunno, I don't actually care about "hot" threads, but maybe someone else does.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Alaxk Knight of Galt (Apr 16, 2010)

The check mark for "you've posted in this thread" shouldn't be that light color green as it blends in too much with the blue and green d20.  The light green works on the brown version quite nicely though 

I might try a bright yellow or red...


----------



## jaerdaph (Apr 16, 2010)

I've always loved weem's graphics work, so it's nice to see his style becoming more and more an integral part of EN World's public face. 

Thanks weem!


----------



## Deset Gled (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanee said:


> Only one suggestion... I think the green checkmark might be a little hard to see on first glance. Maybe position it to be partially outside of the stylized EN World globe?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Ditto to this.  The check needs to extend outside the globe to make it more visible.  The same should also be done with the lock for closed threads, if possible.

Also, you seem to be missing an icon for a thread moved to a different forum.  I'll preemptively ask that when/if you make one to make the arrow extent slightly outside the globe, too.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 16, 2010)

Count me as another who finds the new icons attractive but not as clear as the ones they're replacing.

Perhaps the check mark could be red, which would contrast with either the brown or the blue/green?

Or the "hot" topic could be denoted by a firey halo around the die?


----------



## Sammael (Apr 16, 2010)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Count me as another who finds the new icons attractive but not as clear as the ones they're replacing.
> 
> Perhaps the check mark could be red, which would contrast with either the brown or the blue/green?
> 
> Or the "hot" topic could be denoted by a firey halo around the die?



Yeah, the check box could be a little more prominent.

I love the "firey halo" idea.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 16, 2010)

Weem, they're fine as they are.  Only change 'em if you really have nothing else to do.


----------



## Sammael (Apr 16, 2010)

Morrus said:


> Weem, they're fine as they are.  Only change 'em if you really have nothing else to do.



That goes without saying.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 16, 2010)

Looking through some of the forums, I think the "hot" icon is too prominent right now, should be more subtle, while the "you have posted here" icon does not stand out enough (as said above).

I would also prefer, if the tack-on stuff would always look the same regardless of the combinations (i.e. not like the hot icon with the checkmark, where the flame/checkmark is smaller than usual). The halo idea above certainly has some appeal in that context, too (but subtle; normal and hot topics aren't that different after all).

Of course, this is in no way meant to play down the greatness of these icons; just some constructive criticism to make them even better. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Morrus (Apr 16, 2010)

Sammael said:


> That goes without saying.




Just sayin' - I know how it feels!


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm concerned that the d20 icons might be offensive to those who have had bad experiences with the d20 System.  Maybe d4s?  Or the unloved d12 icons?  Or maybe go completely system neutral with d17 icons?

  (Yes, that was a joke.)

Seriously, it really is looking sharp: icons, buttons, layout, everything.  
Overall, the site feels less cluttered and cleaner.
My ADD and old clunky laptop are pleased!  
Thanks yet again!


----------



## darjr (Apr 17, 2010)

No. 2d6 or nothing.


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2010)

d30 or the venerable Dragonbone.


----------



## weem (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback everyone 

It's been a busy last few days, but when I get a chance (in the next week or so), I will submit a few new versions based on not only the feedback here, but also my own ideas based on seeing them in use now (in other words, I had some ideas as well).

Thanks again, much appreciated!


----------



## Thanee (Apr 21, 2010)

Sweet. Hopefully you will find the time to do this. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## weem (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok, here is wave 2 of the thread icons.

I made the dice/world smaller, and am using a new/bigger check-mark. You will also notice the "fiery" dice for hot threads - noticeable, but doesn't detract too much from the other, more important elements I think.

Thread has new posts






Thread has no new posts





Thread has new posts, and is hot





Thread has no new posts, and is hot





Thread has new posts, and you have posted in it





Thread has no new posts, and you have posted in it





Thread has new posts, and you have posted in it, and it is hot





Thread has no new posts, and you have posted in it, and it is hot





Thread is locked





Thread is locked, and it is hot





Thread has moved, and had new posts





Thread has moved, and had no new posts






Aaand, a zip of all the files...

Download here


So yea, there you have it!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 21, 2010)

Those look great...but I'm still seeing the previous iteration of them.

Have they not yet been implemented?


----------



## weem (Apr 21, 2010)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Those look great...but I'm still seeing the previous iteration of them.
> 
> Have they not yet been implemented?




Russ will have to upload them when he gets the chance


----------



## Morrus (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## weem (Apr 21, 2010)

renau1g said:


> Ack! Sorry to be a wet blanket here, but I am currently not a fan. Can we make the checkmark bigger? I am struggling to see which threads I've posted to.
> 
> I like the concepts, and maybe I just need to get used to them but if you go to the Living Worlds thread (linked below) every thread on the main page is "hot" so really it's not denoting anything. I know it's just one subforum, but it's one I frequent so I thought I'd bring it up
> 
> Living 4th Edition - EN World D&D / RPG News




Now that these have been updated, I think that forum is much easier for you to navigate, but I'm interested to see what you think of the change 



Morrus said:


> Very nice!




Thanks!

And thanks for the account upgrade as well - much appreciated


----------



## Thanee (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome work, weem! A vast improvement over the already great icons before. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## weem (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanee said:


> Awesome work, weem! A vast improvement over the already great icons before.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Thanks, much appreciated!


----------



## freyar (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree that these are even still a great improvement!

Could I request one more, though?  There are a couple of links in the forum list for subforums of different forums.  In case that's not clear, one example is that the Creature Catalog forums are subforums of General RPG Discussion, but there is a link to them at the top of the D&D Legacy House Rules Forum.  The icon that goes with that is right now the old "earth" style icon, which is a large version of the old moved thread icon.  It's a little disconcerting that it's not the new style.   Any chance you could do a forum-icon-sized version of the moved-thread icon for those forum links?  Thanks in advance if you have the time...


----------



## weem (Apr 21, 2010)

freyar said:


> I agree that these are even still a great improvement!
> 
> Could I request one more, though?  There are a couple of links in the forum list for subforums of different forums.  In case that's not clear, one example is that the Creature Catalog forums are subforums of General RPG Discussion, but there is a link to them at the top of the D&D Legacy House Rules Forum.  The icon that goes with that is right now the old "earth" style icon, which is a large version of the old moved thread icon.  It's a little disconcerting that it's not the new style.   Any chance you could do a forum-icon-sized version of the moved-thread icon for those forum links?  Thanks in advance if you have the time...




Thanks 

Russ could use one of those I created already (in this case you mentioned one of the "moved" icons) and simply save over the image you are talking about (called "forum_link.png") - should he choose to of course.

And for reference, this is the place you are referring to I assume...

Creature Catalog Forums - EN World D&D / RPG News

<edit>Ahh, I see I would need to make that as it is bigger... gotcha gotcha... </edit>


----------



## weem (Apr 21, 2010)

A little something like this...


----------



## Morrus (Apr 22, 2010)

Works for me!


----------



## freyar (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks great!  No more cognitive dissonance!


----------



## Thanee (Apr 23, 2010)

Just noticed that some more icons will be needed...

PM Box

-> Unread Message
-> Read Message
-> Replied-to Message
-> Forwarded Message



Bye
Thanee


----------

